# Any Ring people?



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I've got Ring for my home and I'd like to add one to monitor another home in a separate location. Has anyone here done that? Is it a simple process or are there issues? Do I use my existing app or do I need to somehow set up another separate app on my phone? (The Ring site doesn't give much info about how that is done.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I've got a ring pro at home, and it's pretty neat. I've only got the one, though. I'd imagine the same app would support multiple cameras at the same or different locations.

On the main screen at the top I have icons for my current camera, my neighborhood and an "setup new device". I'd think another camera would probably go there. It can't hurt to call or email them, though. I've always gotten pretty good customer service from them.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

I have a Skybell, and it lets me setup other devices under the same app and account. Im sure Ring allows other devices under the same account. Alot of devices like this now offer that or offer sharing.

Looks like they offer sharing so im sure they allow more than one door bell. https://support.ring.com/hc/en-us/articles/211018223-Controlling-Ring-Devices-through-Multiple-Devices-or-Sharing-Control-with-Other-Users


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I have Nest cams but I'm sure it's the same for Ring. When we were moving from CA to NC we had 2 cameras in NC and one in CA, all three show up on the same home screen in the app, you just add another camera to your account. I know you can have multiple Ring cams as well so it should work the same.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I have a Ring Pro and I've been underwhelmed with it. It's so sensitive it will pick up cars driving by, but not people walking up the driveway and the front steps. It'll start recording when their back is to the camera. It would be useless in a burglary situation unless they ring the doorbell. Ring has given me the runaround in trying to fix it, so I've given up.

Also they removed any references to HomeKit support coming that was promised. I doubt it will ever happen now that Amazon swallowed them up.

I really wanted to like them as a set-and-forget option and I had plans for at least a half-dozen more cameras around the property, but I just can't do it now.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

The Ring literature said it could be done, I was looking for a step by step procedure on the how, and wanted a separate account for the additional Ring. As has been said, I did it threw the current app with the add a device. Agree that I'm not overly enthused with the quality of the Ring sensitivity and connection, but it serves my purpose for now, but barely.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I'm the exception to the rule, I guess. I'm more than pleased with my Ring Pro. The quality is pretty good and the motion detection zones work perfectly for me. I get notified only by people and large animals (and the occasional bug that crawls across the lens), and on their approach.

The only problem I had was after a few months the doorbell stopped ringing my internal, mechanical chime. A quick call to customer support solved that and they sent me a new one that's been working perfectly.


----------

